# Why is CS Joseph good?



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

There's already another thread related to him but that's more about people and why they ignore him so I wanted to start a fresh one.

So, on to this topic.

First of all: he understands the functions.

Second: he understands that functions don't stand by themselves.
A Si inferior is different from an Si tertiary.

Third: He types accordingly. His typing is consistent, he doesn't make up rules just to force someone into a category.

His downside? His demeanour. But I'm past this so I don't see any.

Oh, and maybe the fact that he charges for typing.
That is ugly, but as I said I don't care really.

Discuss.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Why is charging for a typing 'ugly?'


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like him because he didn’t give the girl who named herself after LuLu lemon a free pass. And did not let her think she was ESTP. 

Lol my logic is silly on why I like him

His demeanor is very off putting but I do think he types decent 

When he walks around with the camera in parks to be all indie and the camera shakes and the speaker blasts unnecessary outside sounds into my ear I could pass. Also when he goes off on really unnecessary tangents to his viewers over some private disagreement with other channels or something silly. Well that is funny and off putting. 

He does tend to type people well though


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Daeva said:


> Why is charging for a typing 'ugly?'


I don't know. I just saved the mental energy for some NFP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

This again???

I'll admit I'm kinda addicted to his Celebrity typing series because it's the only place where you can see someone doing it live as opposed to a hindsight essay..............and it's always super fun to have his audience scream OMG INFJ OR INFP FOR SURE!!! when he initially selects a celebrity and then he has to tell them they're actually ESTJ and then half his audience go on a meltdown while the other half who lick his ass are like _''Oh.......well yeah makes sense, *total* ESTJ!''_

He correctly typed Tori Amos as INFP this week but almost typed her as INFJ because she talked about her grandfather and that his Se according. But the question she was asked by the interview was literally _''Tell me about your grandfather...''_. And this is one of the many things that bug me about him: CONTEXT! People will say different shit in different contexts. 

I also think it's hilarious how he went off on a tirade about SJs and their conservative minds holding back society from progress but then he shits all over Obama/Trudeau/Macron etc. You know.....progressive leaders.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> This again???


That other thread got derailed.

I want a fresh one, focusing on typing.



> I'll admit I'm kinda addicted to his Celebrity typing series


If you use the same name I think I saw you in one live thread. Maybe the Kurt Cobain one?



> I also think it's hilarious how he went off on a tirade about SJs and their conservative minds holding back society from progress but then he shits all over Obama/Trudeau/Macron etc. You know.....progressive leaders.


It's interesting because he always strikes me as a conservative.
Not in the Trump sense, but like anti progression, everything remain the same way sense.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

jetser said:


> If you use the same name I think I saw you in one live thread. Maybe the Kurt Cobain one?


Yes, and I was livid because I think Cobain is the pure embodiment of gloomy Fi but he typed him as INFJ. I feel like it's the only time he gave in to pressure by his audience (perhaps as a calculated to widen his audience).


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> Yes, and I was livid because I think Cobain is the pure embodiment of gloomy Fi but he typed him as INFJ. I feel like it's the only time he gave in to pressure by his audience (perhaps as a calculated to widen his audience).


I always thought Cobain was an Fi but one line stuck in my head.

Smells like teen spirit? That's like the embodiment of Se. It doesn't come from him. It comes from his girlfriend at the time who thought he smelled like that deodorant.

You don't use that line unless you're Se.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I have him as ISFP


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Is this a serious question? Nobody actually likes him and he's pretty much a garbage Youtuber, which perC sometimes picks up to make jokes about.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

dat whiteboard


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Is this a serious question? Nobody actually likes him and he's pretty much a garbage Youtuber, which perC sometimes picks up to make jokes about.


Apparently nobody is interested in typing.
He's good if you want to know more about typing and the method itself.
He's not good for just listening to something amusing lol.

Here is he typing real time:






I think it's fascinating.

(Kobe Bryant as an ISFP makes so much sense)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

jetser said:


> He's good if you want to know more about typing and the method itself.


Let's just say that there are different opinions about this.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Tori does look like an INFP


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Let's just say that there are different opinions about this.


Let's hear them!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Let's just say that there are different opinions about this.


_''Different opinions''_ Because I'm Te user guuuyyyyyyyyysss, I control how other people think, guuuuyyyysssss.....see what I'm saying?? Have you ever noticed Te users are always trying to control how others think?? Ever noticed that?? Funny how that works. Stop it Te users, IT'S ANNOYING!! JUST STOP!!!!!

- CS Joseph. 




Yes, Tori Amos is *core* INFP. All her lyrics vacillate between Ne and Si. This is why I lose my mind about every obvious ISFP musician being typed as INFP. There are thousands of well-known ISFP musicians and the one thing they always have in common is *impact*. They want you to feel/react to their music. It doesn't matter how abstract or poetic their lyrics are because it's called song writing and that's the name of the game. It's a talent, not type related.

INFP musicians are another beast entirely. It's like you stumbled upon their diary and you're tripping on shrooms while reading it. That's why people like Tori Amos aren't as famous because their music as a result is very niche, you either get it and embrace it or you don't. ISFPs musician have more of a universal impact.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Stevester said:


> _''Different opinions''_ Because I'm Te user guuuyyyyyyyyysss, I control how other people think, guuuuyyyysssss.....see what I'm saying?? Have you ever noticed Te users are always trying to control how others think?? Ever noticed that?? Funny how that works. Stop it Te users, IT'S ANNOYING!! JUST STOP!!!!!
> 
> - CS Joseph.
> 
> ...


What does this comment have to do with what I wrote earlier?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I was like.....imitating how he would respond to that.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> I was like.....imitating how he would respond to that.


Yep and that's about all the criticism you had.


----------



## GreyState (Jan 15, 2020)

he's not ENTP.


----------

